# My planted tank



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I planted my 10 gal and my 15gal is on hold.
Looks terrible right now but will work on it when I get better.


























Plant stock:
Hygrophilia
Anubias minima
Water wistera
Corkscrew val
red caboomba
Brazilian pennywort
Dwarf pennywort
Sessiflora
Big ball of Java moss
This one plant I can't remember the name of (left side)
A couple red tiger Lilly leaves
a nice water lettuce bit
All the plants above came from Scampi, thank you again! I think I got everything listed. Lol.

I also have 
hornwort
And a sad looking moss ball.
Thank you petsmart. Lol.

Soil is fluval stratum. Honestly couldn't be happier, and the anime freak in me is like "this is probably as close to Japan as I'll get" haha. 
But in all seriousness heard a lot of mixed reviews some good some bad. So far my experience has been good with it, hardly clouded on me either! Put it in and filled the tank and planted it all yesterday.

Plan on getting a glass lid and replacing the LED with some stronger lights.

With the hood I have, I have only ever used incadscent, but could it also run fluorescent? there is nothing on it that says it can't, but at the same time there is nothing that says it can.

If fluorescent can be used would it be OK to use one incadscent and one fluorescent? Or would it look dull? My idea with that is to bring the water temp up a bit. No 8w T5HO in this tank never crossed my mind that that was what was keeping my tank at 70 as opposed to 68. -.-

Also, is my flow rate too strong? Have an Aqueon 20gal capacity filter(can't remember exact model). It seems to be uprooting the sessiflora on me.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

It's almost fully clear now, so close.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

My tank today. Thank you for the plants Debbie.  Can't wait to set up the C02. x3


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

It's looking good!


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Thanks.  got some new bulbs. Need to move the crypts over, but the more red one still looks unhappy. 
The one on the right going to be for lower light plants because I thoroughly enjoy the colors that light gives the fish. XD so I am scarificing looks for more vivid photography. Lol. But I may buy an other of the one on the left when I have the money to do so and just use the colormax when I want vividness.

As much as I miss my boyfriend, I find it unfortunate that I have to leave in a few days. XD Even more unfortunate for me is I am not allowed to get a fish when I am there.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Guess it didn't get attatched. XD


----------

